# Control de velocidad de un motor dc



## grecoj (Jul 22, 2008)

se puede aumentar la velocidad nominal de un motor dc mediante algun dispositivo electronico?


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 22, 2008)

No hace falta electronica, con subir tension de excitacion del rotor la velocidad aumenta en forma proporcional.

Lo que no podes es hacer magia. Si el aumento de velocidad es importante y necesitas torque, la corriente en el bobinado sera bastante mayor que la nominal y se quemara.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 22, 2008)

También puede ocurrir que te pases de las RPM máximas de motor y centrifugues el rotor. Esto ocurre en motores "Grandes" en los pequeños es dificil que pase.


----------



## grecoj (Jul 22, 2008)

eduardo si es cierto, aumentando la tension se puede, pero los motores se diseñan para determinada tension, por lo tanto jugar con esto no es posible posible. no es una opcion.


----------



## grecoj (Jul 22, 2008)

haber coloquemolo asi, no se puede manipular la tension de entrada, no se puede alterar el embobinado del motor, la opcion que tengo es adiicionar un dispositivo externo que me ayude a umentar la velocidad.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 22, 2008)

Los motores de CC se diseñan para una tensión, un torque y una velocidad.
Estos parametros son interdependientes entre ellos.
SI puedes aumentar la tensión (Dentro de márgenes lógicos) con lo que aumentaras el torque y en consecuencia las RPM y el consumo.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 22, 2008)

grecoj dijo:
			
		

> eduardo si es cierto, aumentando la tension se puede, pero los motores se diseñan para determinada tension, por lo tanto jugar con esto no es posible posible. no es una opcion.


Por eso dije _tension del rotor_, no _tension del motor_. 
Manteniendo constante la tension del bobinado de campo y subiendo la del rotor aumentas la velocidad, claro que hasta cuando? Eso depende del tipo de motor y el torque que se requiera.
Un motor bien hecho lo podes llevar *en vacio* al doble de la velocidad sin que haya problemas de rodamientos/bujes, de desarmado del bobinado por fuerza centrifuga o de chispeo excesivo en el colector. 
Con carga ya hay que tener cuidado, porque pretender sacarle el torque nominal es quemar el motor.




Por lo general, la gente que pregunta como subirle o bajarle la velocidad a un motor esta en dos tipos de situaciones:
- Tiene un motor de poca potencia (para su aplicacion) y logicamente se le viene abajo en vueltas.
- Tiene un motor de la potencia correcta de digamos 3000rpm nominales pero lo esta conectando directo a un eje que debe girar a 100rpm con un torque de puta madre.

En cualquier caso la solucion no esta en un control electronico.


----------

